# SAE or not ?



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi, I recently bought 3 of this fish from my local fish store. They were not labeled there.

Are this SAE or not ?


















And if they are true SAE how many do you suggest i keep in my 62g in order to be almost algae free ?


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

They are SAEs (Crossocheilus siamensis).

As to how many; I had 3 in a 180l tank and they did a great job so I'd say 3-5 should be best. I wouldn't keep just a pair as they do get a bit boisterous and chase each other and with just two one will pick on the other. More fish means the bullying gets spread out.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Ed, are they true SAE's or False siamensis (Epalzeorhynchus sp.)? I don't see the black line extending through the tail, which makes me believe they are the latter of the two. 
I have both and the fish in the above photo look like the False to me, but I could be seeing wrong too....
http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/

Not to say that the False ones aren't as good as the true ones, and in my experience, they do every bit as good a job as the true SAE's.

Either way, 3 sounds like a good number for a tank that size.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I suspect they are False SAE's also. Scroll down on this Arizona Aquatics site to where they show the SAE's in the glass.


----------



## Carlos1583 (Jul 7, 2006)

I am looking to get some SAE as well but I can't find them in town. Has anyone had problems buying fish online? How is Arizona Aquatics?


----------



## aley1511 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would recommend Arizona aquatics. I ordered some plants and SAEs a while back and everything came perfectly.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

JanS said:


> Ed, are they true SAE's or False siamensis (Epalzeorhynchus sp.)? I don't see the black line extending through the tail, which makes me believe they are the latter of the two.
> I have both and the fish in the above photo look like the False to me, but I could be seeing wrong too....
> http://www.thekrib.com/Fish/Algae-Eaters/
> 
> ...


Every Epalzeorhynchos sp. 'Algae eater' I've seen has a distinct paler stripe above the dark stripe with a much darker back than the fish pictured. I agree though the strip doesn't extend into the caudal fin as much as usual but I think that might change as they get better condition. Of course as they get settled in they could turn out to have the Eplazeorhynchos colours I mentioned above!!! I'd be about 80% sure they were Crossocheilus siamensis.

Here's a link to the flying fox I'm talking about as 'False' Siamese Algae Eater.
http://freshaquarium.about.com/cs/cyprinids2/p/falsealgae.htm


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Clear fins is a good sign of the true SAE.
I have several and these look like the real article.

_Epalzeorhynchus kalopterus_ (I have one of these, too) has a black back, dark fins, and a much yellower gold stripe on its side. Under the lower stripe the belly color is clean, creamy white. Black;Yellow;Black;Cream
Here is a young one, just starting to develop the darker fins. 
http://www.akvarieleks.dk/images/epalzeorhynchos_kalopterus_1.jpg

SAE has a netted back that looks sort of brassy. As if each golden scale was outlined in smoky grey. This is repeated a little on the side under the black stripe, and fades out toward the belly. 
Netted/brassy;Black;netted/cream;Cream
The picture at the Krib shows the netting the best.


----------

